# Bella learning to stack



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She is 9 months old. Dreadfully out of coat due to our nasty hot summer. Love this young bitch! Hope tge hair comes back soon!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

:wub: Wow! She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She is quite lovely  Nice pasterns, beautiful neck.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Samba you've got the front set up perfectly, and what a nice front that is .


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thank you all.

I agree with you Carmen on the front. It is a nice one. As you have noted before, many fronts that people think are dramatic are actually incorrect.
This bitch goes back to old Carmspack show dogs. She also has a good deal of nice German blood behind her on the dams side.


----------

